# 2 zone roomette trip



## chase Refugee (Sep 6, 2015)

I have mileage through Amtrak, and a majority through Chase rewards, enough to take a 2 zone roomette redemption trip this winter. I would like to use this trip, traveling west from la plata, Mo to the west coast. It looks like I can connect to the coast starlight on the same redemption, and I have been planning to try Portland as my destination.

Please excuse me, I have several questions, if anyone has advice towards any part, it would be appreciated.

I chose Portland for the longest train ride I can get, while hopefully retaining some affordability for the stay. I would like to minimize out of pocket costs for hotel in Portland. At this time I am thinking 3-4 days, and with a hotel across the river, based on initial research. 80-90 dollars a night, for a total cost around 400$. I would like to explore downtown, and it looks as if using max, to "commute" in would be the most affordable accommodations. I would love to stay longer, if anyone knows of a weekly hotel or more affordable accommodations.

The other Concern is when plotting the route on the Amtrak website, the return trip is trying to force me to take the bus/valley train bridge, to connect with the SWC in LAX the same day. I would prefer to stay on the CS, pay for the layover hotel in LA myself, and connect with the SWC the next day. Is this something I can request when making the award redemption reservation.

Thank you, really looking forward to the trip, and hoping the pacific parlor car will still be there. Also I haven't heard, but I assume the miles accrued through chase are still valid and will remain in my Amtrak account?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2015)

As long as you're willing to pay for the overnight in LA on your own, an exception is that if your desired redemption offers sleepers (the CS to the SWC) but the suggested routing (CS to SJ/bus to SWC) does not all the way and you pay for the needed overnight. You can request this. Be sure you specify you will pay for the hotel on your own!


----------



## willem (Sep 6, 2015)

I believe I know what the_traveler said. I also believe that if I hadn't known, I would not have understood. With that in mind, I will try to provide the same information.

If you a redeeming AGR travel in a sleeper, and none of the offered routings on amtrak.com offer a sleeper for the entire trip, and there is an alternate, nearly direct routing that does offer sleeping accommodations for the entire trip, and it involves less than 23 hours 50 minutes layover at every station where you change trains, then the alternate routing is allowed. You are on your own during the layover (as you are at any station where you change trains).

Sometimes AGR agents are unaware of this exception to the normal requirement that redemptions use published routes. You might need to ask for a supervisor.

Corrections to my explanation are welcomed.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2015)

Correct. I should have provided a mord complete response.


----------



## crescent2 (Sep 7, 2015)

willem said:


> I believe I know what the_traveler said. I also believe that if I hadn't known, I would not have understood. With that in mind, I will try to provide the same information.
> 
> If you a redeeming AGR travel in a sleeper, and none of the offered routings on amtrak.com offer a sleeper for the entire trip, and there is an alternate, nearly direct routing that does offer sleeping accommodations for the entire trip, and it involves less than 23 hours 50 minutes layover at every station where you change trains, then the alternate routing is allowed. You are on your own during the layover (as you are at any station where you change trains).
> 
> ...


Willem and traveler, thanks for the reminder about this exception.  I was aware of it at one time but had forgotten. (Didn't need the exception on my last AGR trip.) I'm trying to plan a last-hurrah trip and was dismayed about the bus routings on most everything I entered.


----------



## tomfuller (Sep 8, 2015)

The cheapest place to stay in Portland within walking distance of the train station is the Northwest HI Hostel. http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/hostelling-international-portland-northwest.en-us.html?aid=318615;label=New_English_EN_CAUS_19115483425-mgezyBwCmeMtVHAE*_*l2wS75168949105%3Apl%3Ata%3Ap1%3Ap2%3Aac%3Aap1t1%3Aneg;sid=ab09be00b31692d956581a6adc6c1cc7;dcid=4;dist=0;sb_price_type=total;srfid=c98782fccd140a9dec126a9e7cf38f4fb3207108X1;type=total;ucfs=1&

Walk about a mile west on Glisan St to 18th.

If you wanted to go as far as Seattle there is also a HI Hostel there within walking distance of the station and CenturyLink Field.

There is supposed to be a 1:55 connection time in LA between the SWC and the CS. They have been known to hold the CS for a few minutes if the SWC is not much over 2 hours late.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 15, 2015)

chase Refugee said:


> I would like to explore downtown, and it looks as if using max, to "commute" in would be the most affordable accommodations. I would love to stay longer, if anyone knows of a weekly hotel or more affordable accommodations.


There is a string of mom & pops on the yellow line along N. Interstate Av. We spent 5 nights at the Viking Motel and liked it. We got around by bike; but I sure downtown is only a few minutes away by Max.


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 16, 2015)

Google this site for rooms in private homes...Airbnb.com...I think you may be surprized.


----------

